# Does mating your dog really make them obsessed?



## Paint Me Proud (28 February 2012)

I have an entire male dog who may one day be used for breeding.

However a family member has reservations stating that 'once you've used them they get obsessed...'

If used will my male become pre-occupied with mating and/or become more aggressive with other male dogs?

I figured this was the place to find the answer based on everyones experiences!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 February 2012)

As a child we had a Springer x (mum had escaped and got preggers he was the product), he wasn't castrated and shown no interest, then at 10 he escaped from the garden and we can only assume he found a bitch as after that was a total PITA.  He had to be watched every second while in the garden, else was gone (this was with a 6ft fence)!

So IME it did make him obsessed.


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 February 2012)

I was always told that once they get a taste for it that is all they think about if around a bitch in heat or go off and actively seek one out.Whether this is true or not Ive no idea as have my last 2 Dobes neutered.

I think it would also depend on the breed and temperment of the dog.

I know in the horse world some entire males compete and do stud duties as well but whether thats the exception or the rule Ive no idea.


----------



## PorkChop (28 February 2012)

Not necessarily, we have a five year old dog that has sired two litters, and he isn't a pest.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (28 February 2012)

LJR said:



			Not necessarily, we have a five year old dog that has sired two litters, and he isn't a pest.
		
Click to expand...

i think based on my boys present temperament that a mating or two wouldn't alter his personality too much but interested in hearing others experiences


----------



## jasmine (28 February 2012)

We had two shiba males kept with two bitches, one dog had been used, we had no problems. I think it does depend on the dog.


----------



## Vizslak (28 February 2012)

I dont have any problems with my entire that has sired and he lives in a house of girls, I've never seen him hump and hes not interested in the girls except for the 4-5 days they are receptive (this I would consider an upside in an experienced dog as most entires that dont know what its about would pester the entire season)


----------



## Goldenstar (28 February 2012)

No it did not with mine he is keen on the ladies but he's  not a pest . He'll flirt dance about a bit but he's only really interested when he should be.


----------



## whisp&willow (29 February 2012)

i knew a dog who sired two litters before being neutered.  the poor boy was run ragged whenever the bitch he lived with came into heat.... even after he had his balls off!


----------



## RutlandH2O (29 February 2012)

Vizslak said:



			I dont have any problems with my entire that has sired and he lives in a house of girls, I've never seen him hump and hes not interested in the girls except for the 4-5 days they are receptive (this I would consider an upside in an experienced dog as most entires that dont know what its about would pester the entire season)
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^
   This!


----------



## Wishful (29 February 2012)

Depends on the dog.  Mine's done the deed, and isn't generally a problem.  Can always tell what sex a strange dog is though, by looking at mine.  Hackles = boy.  No hackles, tail nice and proud = girl.  Never tried to escape to get to a girl (only time he got out the garden he went to meet my OH on the drive).  Doesn't hump (even when some of the girls he knows hump him)


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 February 2012)

As VIzslak says, an experienced stud will often be less hassle as they are only interested when a bitch is actually ready.  I think problems sometimes arise when a dog has maybe just one or two bitches, then he sometimes starts looking for more.


----------



## suzysparkle (2 March 2012)

Surprised no-one else has asked this, but, why should he be used? Has he has all health tests done and is he exceptional/proven in EVERY way (not just in your eyes)? If not, then don't do it.

If he is being used then the only true answer is treat every dog as an individual. With some you won't notice a difference, with others it WILL make them obsessed. If you don't have the facilities to cope with the latter then don't do it, and NEVER let the human thought (ie he/she deserves it) come into it. Until it happens you don't know and if there's ever any doubt, don't do it. It all boils down to the indivdual dog and also the facilities of the owner. If the dog is exceptional in every way, and temperament changes could be easily managed, then it's not an issue in terms of issues for the (shallow) stud dog owner. For me personally, my biggest concern would be as a stud dog owner what influence do you have over where the pups go? Probably not much so how much do you trust the bitch owner?  If you haven't even thought of that then don't go there, as you are doing it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (3 March 2012)

My boy is a stud dog and isnt a sex pest  he obviously adores all females and can be dominant with other males and will try and hump them but if introduced properly is absolutely fine and is a real softy.
I also have a young entire female, whom I plan on using with him in the future. She had her first season in December, they lived together no problems. Yes we did watch them like hawkes but as others have said he was only really interested in the few days that she was actually receptive and up for it. It's just careful management, keeping them apart in the house when you're not there, letting them in the garden separately etc. out on walks it never would have happened in a million yrs, she is far too into her ball, not his!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 March 2012)

suzysparkle said:



			Surprised no-one else has asked this, but, why should he be used? Has he has all health tests done and is he exceptional/proven in EVERY way (not just in your eyes)? If not, then don't do it.
		
Click to expand...

Did wonder if anyone would pipe up with this....well......

he has had ALL his health tests (elbow scoring, hip scoring, HHU dna test and annual HC eye tests) all of which are fine.
He has stood 1st at Crufts twice (and two 2nds at Crufts too), won two Best Puppy In Breeds at Champ shows and one Reserve Best of Breed along with numerous 1st and 2nd places in championship shows.
His temperament is outstanding and he is sired by the top stud dog in the breed (based on offspring achievements) from a dual purpose working and showing strain. 

We will be showing at Crufts this Friday and will appear again on the Discover Dogs stand on Sunday to promote the breed and the breed club (of which i am a member and therefore abide by their code of ethics)

Hope that answers your question 

Thanks for all the replies - my heart tells me he will be fine but i just wanted to check what other people had experienced. 
My two bitches are spayed so not a problem and he is exceptional with other males so no worry there 

Thanks again


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 March 2012)

suzysparkle said:



			If he is being used then the only true answer is treat every dog as an individual. With some you won't notice a difference, with others it WILL make them obsessed. If you don't have the facilities to cope with the latter then don't do it, and NEVER let the human thought (ie he/she deserves it) come into it. Until it happens you don't know and if there's ever any doubt, don't do it. It all boils down to the indivdual dog and also the facilities of the owner. If the dog is exceptional in every way, and temperament changes could be easily managed, then it's not an issue in terms of issues for the (shallow) stud dog owner. For me personally, my biggest concern would be as a stud dog owner what influence do you have over where the pups go? Probably not much so how much do you trust the bitch owner?  If you haven't even thought of that then don't go there, as you are doing it for the wrong reasons.
		
Click to expand...

to answer the rest of your post.
I dont think 'he deserves it' etc, i would only approve him if the bitch complimented his pedigree and i felt it was beneficial to the breed.
My bitches are spayed and we would have no problem with facilities for him should he become a wandered, house and garden are secure.
As for influence over puppies. We are in a numerically small breed so I know all the bitch owners and therefore know who i would trust and who i wouldnt. We are a niche breed so puppies tend not to just end up with anyone. There is a strong community in the breed and there is always someone who still know puppy 'x' or puppy 'y'.

I personally have attended a specific breed seminar with a hands on activity. I understand all the screening purposes and even bought to light a possible flaw in the elbow screening process when i had my bitch scored. 

I would only EVER breed if everything was right. If i felt too many litters were currently expected at proposed time of mating i would refuse my dog at stud. 

I love my dog, and i love my breed. Simples


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 March 2012)

So what is his breed and how about a pic


----------



## Vizslak (4 March 2012)

Paint Me Proud said:



			Did wonder if anyone would pipe up with this....well......

he has had ALL his health tests (elbow scoring, hip scoring, HHU dna test and annual HC eye tests) all of which are fine.
He has stood 1st at Crufts twice (and two 2nds at Crufts too), won two Best Puppy In Breeds at Champ shows and one Reserve Best of Breed along with numerous 1st and 2nd places in championship shows.
His temperament is outstanding and he is sired by the top stud dog in the breed (based on offspring achievements) from a dual purpose working and showing strain. 

We will be showing at Crufts this Friday and will appear again on the Discover Dogs stand on Sunday to promote the breed and the breed club (of which i am a member and therefore abide by their code of ethics)

Hope that answers your question 

Thanks for all the replies - my heart tells me he will be fine but i just wanted to check what other people had experienced. 
My two bitches are spayed so not a problem and he is exceptional with other males so no worry there 

Thanks again 

Click to expand...

I knew what dog you were talking about so had presumed we were talking responisble breeding and also I know he is of breeding quality, hence not bothering to ask!


----------



## Vizslak (4 March 2012)

Munsterlander DG


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 March 2012)

Thanks Vizzy I thought so but wasnt sure, lovely dogs.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (4 March 2012)

this is the beast in question.....







I am really looking forward to Crufts this Friday - a whole day out focused purely on me and him. Love him to bits and he adores spending time with me so should be a really fun day. Not bothered if we win anything or not, just want to enjoy ourselves!


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 March 2012)

Beautiful boy pmp, good luck at Crufts and hope to see you posting some pics afterwards with your winning rosettes and cup.


----------



## suzysparkle (4 March 2012)

Paint Me Proud - lovely lovely dog!! Apologies if I sounded harsh but I am quite sure that you will understand why I asked. You get so many numpties who rush out and breed without any thought - clearly you are not one of them 

It sounds like he will be just fine....and I'll bet you think I sound horrid! I promise I'm not.

We have 3 entire males and 4 entire females. The rest are spayed / castrated. When the girls are in season the boys are actually not to worried about it. We keep them well separated and out of sight of each other, but of course they still know! The one boy who has been used didn't change at all. He's great pals with the girl he was used on, and his offspring . That said he did move halfway round the world and took all that in his stride...was in harness the next day like nothing had happened. 

I'm afraid given the enormous sudden popularity in our breed I get really defensive of such things. I see it all the time, people breeding terrible examples of the breed and flogging them in free-ad papers, then a few months later they end up in welfare. Grrrr. So please forgive my questions. It's lovely to see someone else who clearly values the same things I do.

Enjoy Crufts!!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (4 March 2012)

suzysparkle said:



			Paint Me Proud - lovely lovely dog!! Apologies if I sounded harsh but I am quite sure that you will understand why I asked. You get so many numpties who rush out and breed without any thought - clearly you are not one of them 

Click to expand...

no problem, i would rather you ask and get a good reply than not ask and perhaps have some clueless owner thinking breeding their dog will be a fun idea and not being challenged.

On a different note - i have been up to Aviemore to the sleddog centre there and did a 2 day course. Absolutely loved it and i am very jealous of what you do!


----------

